# Composer Dominik Scherrer's TV Score for Agatha Christie's Marple



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi,

Another wonderful score by the very talented composer *Dominik Scherrer,* Love all his scores.

This one is very romantic sounding, beautiful writing for strings, and woodwinds in many of the tracks.

TV Series : Agatha Christie's Marple

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Henu (Nov 15, 2020)

Personally- while cannot help comparing these together for obvious reasons- I'm a bigger fan of Gunning's Poirot stuff but this is nevertheless excellent stuff as well, so thanks for reminding me of this all!

One thing that bothers me quite much on these Marple recordings, though, is that holy hell they are mastered SO GODDAMN LOUD it makes me want to scream. Comparing that to e.g. this one or this, and it's like night and day. Out of interest, I wonder if these could be some remastered versions you linked?


----------



## TGV (Nov 15, 2020)

What's with the Arabic scale in the theme? The image suggests a traditional Miss Marple, pre WW2, and while music doesn't have to conform to the same period, it's quite something else to borrow a completely unrelated stereotype.


----------



## Dom (Nov 25, 2020)

@muziksculp Glad you're enjoying it. It's now so many years after this was recorded and after the series had aired, and for years the label fought a legal battle to get it released.

@Henu I just checked, the release, even the CD, is mastered to a benign -14LUFS, standard on platforms such as Spotify and Youtube. But you are right, the embedded video above played loud, at -11 LUFS first time I clicked it. Then I clicked through to YouTube and it played at the correct -14LUFS, and now when I click the embedded link above it plays correct. So YouTube must be doing so behind the scenes adjusting. Don't know why. I don't know if those YouTube videos are actually official or not.

@TGV Series is set in the 1950s. It's just the harmonic minor scale.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2020)

Dom said:


> @muziksculp Glad you're enjoying it. It's now so many years after this was recorded and after the series had aired, and for years the label fought a legal battle to get it released.
> 
> @Henu The release, even the CD is mastered to a benign -14LUFS, standard on platforms such as Spotify and Youtube. But indeed the embedded video above played loud, at -11 LUFS first time I clicked it. Then I clicked through to YouTube and it played at the correct -14LUFS, and now when I click the embedded link above it plays correct. So YouTube must be doing so behind the scenes adjusting. Don't know why. I don't know if those YouTube videos are actually official or not.
> 
> @TGV Series is set in the 1950s but still, harmonic minor scale a postwar stereotype?



Hi Maestro Dominik,

It's an honor having you on the forum.

Oh.. yes, It's wonderful that the label managed to have it released after so many years. Love your music 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Henu (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh, well that was unexpected. :D Thanks for clarification, sir!


----------

